# Any one can



## Bahallathegreat (Oct 10, 2018)

anyone can loose weight it’s not easy and we have to give up on food that we love but I’m the most stubborn eater ever finicky hate veg ect I used to eat chocolate every day big huge bars too also 1 litre tubs of ice cream , this was before I became a diabetic I could still eat all this but in 2012 I kept getting lady issues thrush ect and I had my nurse test me for everything lol it came back positive for diabetes. I was put on my tablets that made me ill from the start but I kept with it . I started to loose weight and sort of started to eat properly. But three years on I kept being ill bloods were going up ect but still kept loosing weight but then epwas put on gliclazide oh boy weight fluctuated but this year I was ill again and my nurse god bless her and a new diabetic doc said I needed to come of the tabs and go on injections so I. On at the mo 40 units of Lantus once at night and before my 3 meals I take 14 uninstall of nova rapid which will be going up but since being diagnosed I have lost a staggering 14 1/2 stone maybe more as I’ve not weighed yet lol I’m now 21 st and need to be oooo 14 st long way but anyone who was or is as I was you can do it have faith in yourself and confidence it’s hard but we can do it and yes I was going into the 30 st I’m 6ft 1


----------



## Bahallathegreat (Oct 10, 2018)

Sorry my iPad needs to behave it’s done some weird spelling lol


----------

